# my garage toys



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

just out the box brand new Suzuki GSXr750 side by side with my old TT in my new garage. for the moment, life is sweet.

need to tidy up the garage equip and shelfs and a re paint of the walls and a floor covering but i'll get there.

thanks for looking
:thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice garage and nice gixxer!


----------



## Big Ash (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow nice garage and look like nic and wide single doors so you have wide access:thumb:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Thats a cool garage i envy you sir


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice garage, like your toys too :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very lucky to have a nice double garage like that, I am very jealous.........


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice garage love the toys


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Very neat place you have there. Your future plans sounds great too 


Cheers,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Bike looks a bit like mine :









Craig.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks for all the nice comments. cant wait to get stuck in about the painting and flooring. got some awesome photographs of the TT printed off huge and getting them up too.
take it easy:thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Love that garage matey, sweet bike too! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

You sir, 
are one lucky man! I love the TT, and thats one awesome garage you have there. :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cool garage.

id have to put some bars or something across the windows though


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> cool garage.
> 
> id have to put some bars or something across the windows though


is that a reflection ( no pun intended ) of Burton On Trent? Just pulling your leg.

Today I have just got contacts for the doors and windows to add to the alarm.just need to work out how to rig it all to the remote garage door openers and I'll be laughing.
:thumb:


----------



## addsvrs (Mar 2, 2008)

I would love a Garage like that


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

aye you'll need plenty of security on the garage Robert, dodgy place Livi


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Lovely robert, rear valance, Qs alloys/reps. Looking good.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh, to have a garage................

Lucky you, sir!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> aye you'll need plenty of security on the garage Robert, dodgy place Livi


I agree  

Much safer in somewhere like B'gate 

John


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sweet car, bike and garage!! :thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

John-R- said:


> I agree
> 
> Much safer in somewhere like B'gate
> 
> John


 i see the west lothian collective have arrived! hey guys!:wave:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great TT


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

robertt said:


> i see the west lothian collective have arrived! hey guys!:wave:


:wave:

John


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

John-R- said:


> I agree
> 
> Much safer in somewhere like B'gate
> 
> John


G'mouth is were its at homos!!:lol:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> G'mouth is were its at homos!!:lol:


Too much fall-out  look what its done to you 

John


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

more kit arrived from Autobritedirect ( thanks mark ) so the hardware & products are filling out. might have to go Pro soon to get some money back.


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

great garage. i envy u


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

**********UPDATE**********

had a surge of energy and took everything out the garage to try again to find the best setup. I use the garage to keep the van in and for doing detailing jobs in as well as the GIXXER and the prams and other sh*t you just cant seem to live without, but there is nowhere for them to live.

anyway..........

















































































next job is to paint the walls white, they are a sucky magnolia and then some red floor paint. probably another6 weeks til i get around to the next phase :tumbleweed:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks good - will be overhauling mine a little further now I have somewhere to put loads of the old junk 

Have you thought about a garage floor product other than painting. never seems to lst well IMHO. I put down some superb Costco roll stuff and its been 10z better than my previous painted floors, and is great for the car on etc as well.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

:thumb: you're right about floor paint not lasting, its a pain in the ass. floor coverings look the biz, i like the black and white "chess board" look but its down to money i guess. dont know if i could justify it when there a so many things for my bike/car i'd love to buy.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Credit Crunch hitting you hard mate 

Loving the Garage and the contents....


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Mate , you gota sign up to the forum 

www.gixerjunkies.com

Cracking 750


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Dubbedup said:


> Credit Crunch hitting you hard mate
> 
> Loving the Garage and the contents....


thanks fella, I get by. 

my worst fear is the wife selling my toys for what I told her I paid for them ?!?!?
:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

xpressvalet said:


> thanks fella, I get by.
> 
> my worst fear is the wife selling my toys for what I told her I paid for them ?!?!?
> :thumb:


LMAO... you do that as well then  :thumb:

Cracking garage and contents BTW...


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> LMAO... you do that as well then  :thumb:
> 
> Cracking garage and contents BTW...


my wife was amazed you can get a brand new GSXR750 for about £4000 - -hahhaha well nearly. :lol: sssshss, dont say a word !


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Serious need of a lighting upgrade, c'mon bare bulbs!!!

John


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

John-R- said:


> Serious need of a lighting upgrade, c'mon bare bulbs!!!
> 
> John


Have to agree, some nice double flourescants are seriously needed in there!

Great garage, and toys, by the way :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice set up you've got there mate.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

just a little update, fitted the "inside" tap at front garage of doors to supplement the outside number. better for the winter van refils etc.










also got the paint brush out to rid the walls and ceiling of magnolia for minty white, i've started so i'll finish...










....got half of it done and this little 180GTi gate crashed my paint party, more on that to follow....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

xpressvalet said:


> just a little update, fitted the "inside" tap at front garage of doors to supplement the outside number. better for the winter van refils etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice garage mate i must say! Also a nice collection of Autobrite products there?

:thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

got some 50:50's for you. this job is like the Forth Rail Bridge but am sure i'll get it finished before Xmas. :thumb:





































:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

before xmas.... what year????:lol:

Get your finger out mate....:thumb:




took me ages to get mine finished, and it's only a single garage!!!!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

ta dah ! well nearly. got the bike side of the garage almost as i'd want. finished painting the floor and the walls and ceiling. sorted a little tea & coffee (read beer!) station at the back of the garage, thats also where my dogs live when they are stinky.














































now where did all this stuff come from <sigh> ?










the other side is completely empty for using as studio-style setup for cars coming in for detailing.



















got the sounds sorted out via this little Technics set up i have had for about 15years. still soundin good though.










...thanks for looking.:thumb:

......now that didn't take long now did it ?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice sir


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Stunning, love the bike, I had a gixxer k5 750. Spent 35K on it, was in Fast Bike magazine 2 years ago as the UK'S most exotic Gixxer in the Yoshimura Japan Superbike theme.

Was 10 days old and i was hit at 60mph head on by a drug filled boy with no insurance.

Took me 2 years to recover.


----------

